# Le clavier ne répond plus



## etching ground (7 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous.

Gros souci : mon clavier ne répond plus.
Je suis sur un G4 avec MacOS 9.2
Ça a commencé par les touches majuscule qui ne répondaient pas. Réflexe habituel : je redémarre en reconstruisant le bureau (et la Pram au passage): Toujours rien. 

Je vérifie les connections mais elles sont normales. Du reste la souris est connectée via le clavier et elle répond parfaitement. 

Je redémarre sur une partition distincte : pareil. Je redémarre sur la partition principale et cette fois le clavier ne répond plus DU TOUT.

Je redémarre en sélectionnant la configuration "de base" dans le gestionnaire d'extensions : pareil. Évidemment, la touche majuscule ne répondant plus, je n'ai pas pu démarrer en désactivant les extensions.

Mon 9.2 étant un update téléchargé depuis chez Apple, je ne dispose que du CD d'installation du 9.1. Je l'ai placé dans le lecteur et j'ai redémarré en enfonçant la touche C. Curieusement ça a marché. Sur 9.1 le clavier fonctionne de nouveau mais  toujours pas la touche majuscule.

Voilà. Je ne sais plus quoi faire à part tout reformater et ré-installer mais c'est précisément ce que je voudrais éviter. Et puis comment faire des sauvegardes sans clavier?

Je précise que le clavier n'est pas connecté à un hub mais directement à la CPU.

Connaissez-vous déjà ce problème? Merci d'avance.


----------



## lappartien (7 Juillet 2006)

bonjour

c'est quoi comme G4 ? etc... tu n'as que 9.2 dessus ou 10.2.8 aussi?

avant de répondre sérieusement me semblerait que serait un pb de MAJ 9.2.2 avec un firmware à ajuster ou qqch comme ça.
je regarde.


----------



## lappartien (7 Juillet 2006)

vite fait j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=140240&highlight=clavier+r%E9pond

tape dans recherche clavier en panne ou ne fonctionne pas et regarde dans p&#233;riph&#233;riques.


----------



## lappartien (7 Juillet 2006)

ya ça aussi mais j'ai pas tout compris i not speak GB

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=120230


----------



## etching ground (10 Juillet 2006)

Merci de tes réponses.

C'est un G4 à 450 mhz.

Hier en rentrant de week-end j'ai redémarré sur la partition et ça marche de nouveau. D'où je déduis que c'est une merdouille au niveau du système. Logique. Au moins je n'aurai pas à racheter un clavier.

Les firmware ont tous été actualisés en leur temps.

Bon, on va tenir comme ça jusqu'aux vacances et en rentrant j'aurai l'énergie de faire de la maintenance pendant trois jours. J'en profiterai pour installer un système 10.

N'empêche, j'aimerais comprendre ce qui s'est passé. Depuis 14 ans que je manipule des macs, c'est la première fois qu'il me la fait, celle-là. Et Dieu sait qu'il m'en a fait des vertes et des pas mûres !

Je soupçonne aussi Netscape de déjanter ces derniers temps : depuis quelques semaines, bien que les préférences finder spécifient que les applications doivent sauvegarder dans le dernier dossier utilisé, elles me renvoient systématiquement au dossier "mozilla" où se trouvent les archives Netscape... Je ne sais pas si tout ça est lié...


----------

